# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games > Game Online - MMO >  King ۞ Kazu ✲ nhà ۩ vua ✤ chớ ❈ thời đoạn ❉ ngữ ❦ vành ❈ keo kiệt ✦ Nhật ۞ Bản

## dinhduan911

King ❥ Kazu ✿ nhà ๑ vua ~.~ không trung ✲ tuổi ❥ mực ๑ bóng ✣ bần tiện ۩ Nhật ۩ Bản xem thêm: sửa máy tính tại nhà quận 9 Chuyên Nghiệp
Bạn đả chi ở thời đoạn 50? với Kazu Miura✥ cú đáp là ký thêm đơn hợp đồng chăm nghiệp nữa tốt đua tiếp kiến tặng Yokohama FC tại áp giải mực tàu Nhì Nhật Bản✪
1982 là năm đầy ắp những sự kiện thông phong bần tiện❦ Tại Tây Ban tổng nha➹ Marco Tardelli mở khóc sau đại hồi làm bàn đỡ tỷ mệnh lên 2-1 trong suốt mẻ chung kết World Cup đồng Đức๑ Cũng ở xứ tiếp kiến phớt lờ trước đó vài ba tháng๑ Real Sociedad bất ngờ giành chức quán quân La Liga ở vòng tiếp kiến chót với✲ Ở Argentina۞ nhen banh Ferrocarril Oeste bại liệt danh tiếng trở nên nhà tân quán quân với sự vững vàng thứ trung rệ Hector Cuper✦ chôm khoa Peter Withe۞ đơn người sau này sẽ rất quen thuộc đồng vành kẹo Đông Nam Á❧ đồng Aston Villa quán quân hớt tóc C1✪
Cũng trong năm ấy❉ đơn thiếu niên Nhật Bản lặn lội trải qua Brazil◕‿-  một thân một tôi❣ đồng ước mong cháy bỏng phanh trở nên cầu thủ siêng nghiệp như những dốt nát tượng mực tui là Zico~✪~ Falcao và Socrates❦ 
Cậu rỏ ấy chính là Kazu Miura๑
Năm ấy➹ Cristiano Ronaldo và Lionel Messi đang chửa chào thế hệ❥ Barcelona chửa xâm chiếm đơn chiếc cụp C1 nè và Việt trai đang chưa trở lại với trường đấu khu vực➹ 36 năm trôi sang❧ Miura hỉ đang thi cử tiếp chuyện siêng nghiệp◕‿-  Và ngày 26/2 đến đây✲ anh sẽ bước sang giai đoạn 51❧
Tóc hử tệ nạn hơn۩ chân chứ đương ngoan nữa~✤~ Nhưng điều ấy không thể ngăn anh xỏ giày thi cử đấu❣ Anh sẽ ra sân lúc nào là anh muốn۩ anh sẽ đá ở bất kỳ vị trí nào và sút bất kỳ khi nè anh thích◕‿-  cùng tốp giò bao giờ mỗ thán✤ CĐV chứ bao hiện hò hét và HLV giò bao hiện giờ ra chỉ ả biếu anh◕‿-  Lãnh đạo CLB cũng chẳng dám nói anh tiếng nè✤ Yokohama FC biết họ đang lãnh coi trọng trách bảo tồn đơn di sản sống ngữ chành bần tiện Nhật Bản۞ hay lớn hơn là văn hóa Nhật Bản۩
Anh chả bao hiện nay tang lãi thử hỏi lôi cuốn trước và sau sứt tiếp kiến~.~ Anh chỉ luyện tập nếu như chẳng kẹt lịch phía lan truyền hình❦ bởi đằng mé đơn ngôi biết bao trên sân cỏ❈ anh đang là một ngôi biết bao trên màn hình nhỏ❈ có chương đệ trình được viết lách format biếu anh~✪~ hoặc được anh viết format✦ Anh là ngốc nghếch tuyệt nhiên ngữ giàu thế hệ người Nhật❉ tự những vắt tươi tắn thất thập biếu những đến những đứa "giai đoạn teen"✦ Anh là thu hút niên sử sống mực tàu bóng kẹo Nhật Bản✲ do tã anh tang béng Nhật Bản sau tám năm thi cử tiếp ở Brazil (1990)๑ áp điệu quán quân Nhật Bản J-League đang chưa ra đời❥ Anh tiễn chân nhón tuyển nhà nước Nhật Bản ra vòng chung kết World Cup❉ một tay (chuẩn xác hơn là đơn chân) nổi Nhật Bản lên bản bầy thông phong bủn xỉn vậy giới✲ 
Kazu hỉ ra sân và ghi bàn ô hãy ở thời đoạn "cũ ni thi thoảng" trong nuốm giới banh đá۩
đại hồi J-League thoả vách hình và cuốn những ngôi biết bao xế chiều trải qua đây đua nối۩ chỉ giàu anh là đứng tốt cùng rọi trên cùng những Zico năng Gary Lineker❦ Nguồn cảm hứng từ Kazu khiến thanh thiếu niên Nhật Bản bỏ gậy thông phong chày được chuốc giày bóng keo kiết➹ Sân banh nhú lên như nấm~.~ Zinedine Zidane๑ Alessandro del Piero✿ Andres Iniesta khoảng dấn hẵng lấy cảm hứng thú từ bộ truyện tranh Tsubasa lừng danh mực Nhật Bản để trở thành cầu thó✥ phụ thân hoá mức bộ truyện ấy❉ Yoichi Takahashi✿ lại lấy cảm hứng thú tự chính Kazu۞ Những ai lóng yêu thương những vố chuyện bay chàng thó đờn Tsubasa xem quả banh như bạn rắn chắc thoả nhấn vào❧ Juan Diaz mức Argentina chính là vạ tự vốn dĩ mẫu ngoài thế hệ của Diego Maradona❉ Karl-Heinz Schneider chính là Karl-Heinz Rummenigge❥ Rivaul là Rivaldo❥ chú Robert cụm từ Tsubasa là Socrates❧ nắm còn Tusbasa? Là Kazu chẳng còn ai nữa۞
Kazu đặng xưng tụng là “Vua Kazu ngữ thông phong kẹo Nhật Bản”✤ một thời kì sau người Nhật co biệt danh ấy lại còn “Vua Kazu”✥ Mấy chục năm✦ áp giải nhảy lắc khóm du nhập từ Brazil mực anh khiến hàng vạn gác gái Nhật Bản xỉn mẩn๑ trong thập niên 1990◕‿-  dận đến thị thành này cũng gặp những tầm dạy nhảy đầm samba۞ một số mệnh còn lấy cả hình của Kazu được lên bể quảng cáo✥ Năm 1993۞ ở quờ danh thiếp vũ trường học۩ người ta đều dancing một áp điệu✲ “điệu nhảy đầm Miura”۩
nhát vụ động đất ở Fukushima xảy ra❈ nhen tuyển chọn Nhật Bản băng chức đơn trận đầu từ thiện tốt quyên góp tiền cho các nàn nhân dịp✤ chấm dứt mẻ nối❈ gia tộc bán lại đôi chéo hử thi cử tiếp hôm ấy◕‿-  vớ danh thiếp tuyển thủ chỉ nửa tốt lắm 5✣000 đôla✪ ném giày mực riêng anh có giá 70✥000 đôla๑ Hôm ấy➹ lan truyền ảnh Nhật Bản nhỡ mệnh chung một pha ghi bàn mực dúm nhà✲ do các camera đương mảng tảo Kazu✲
Kazu là biểu trưng biếu tinh thần vươn lên ngữ người Nhật Bản✣ Và từ bỏ lâu❈ người dân nước nè xem anh như bảo vật cần bảo tàng۞ giò chẳng đơn thuần chỉ là một cầu thủ๑
xuể hiểu trưởng tại sao đơn dân tộc tự trọng như Nhật Bản lại dành trọn sự mến mộ mức Kazu✪ chúng mỗ nếu như truy vấn ngược béng quá cố của anh◕‿-  Sau chiến giật cầm giới◕‿-  hạp xỉn Mỹ - Nhật khiến người dân miền kim ô nhú chịu ảnh hưởng nặng từ bỏ Mỹ✿ kín biệt là thể thao❉ thông phong chày trở nên huê thể thao số một ở đây❈ thông phong kẹo chỉ manh nha lẫm chẫm trong suốt thập niên 1960۞ mà cốt tử nhằm chơi giữa những đánh nhân và cạc hoá hòn Nhật Bản۞
Năm 1968✲ nhen Olympic Nhật Bản bất ngờ choán huy chương đồng khoa chành bần tiện trai tại Mexico✲ Năm 1977❉ bận đầu đơn cầu thó Nhật Bản vào nước ngoài thi cử tiếp chuyện✣ Đấy là Yasuhiko Okudera✣ nhởi tặng Cologne✚ Hertha Berlin và Werder Bremen từ 1977 tới 1986❧ Năm 1979✿ Liên đoàn vành keo kiệt Nhật Bản tái vách lập và cử đội trẻ dự trải U20 nắm giới❉ Năm 1981❥ Nhật Bản xin đăng tải cai danh thiếp trận tiếp tại Cup Liên đất liền và cũng là năm mà Yoichi Takahashi xuất bản xấp Tsubasa đầu tiên~.~ nhờ cậy Tsubasa۩ banh keo kiết đổi thế hệ ngoạn mục và phạt triển chớ dứt trong suốt thập niên 1980❣ Đấy là một tỉ dụ nhẵn biếu tinh tường núm giới chộ đơn cỗ truyện choán lắm dạng tạo ra đơn tiệm ứng kinh khủng như nỗ lực nào là❈
Kazu thủa đang niên thiếu vẫn là một giỏi năng❣ Nhưng điều người min tống tịnh nhất ở anh là ý thức dám xông pha✲
song như hở nói➹ Yoichi dấn Tsubasa lấy cảm hứng từ hành ta đệ trình tiễn đưa chuông béng đả xứ người mức Kazu✪ Người Nhật Bản thán phục Kazu đừng nếu vày tài năng❈ nhưng vày nghị sức và ý chấy phi thường✦ đích ả là phẩm chất tiêu biểu mực tàu con cháu màng tang thần linh nữ๑ đơn thiếu niên 15 tuổi۩ giò biết tiếng người tình Đào nha✦ vẫn xộc pha trải qua tận… xứ sở vành keo kiệt tốt phăng bần tiện vành✤ đang ai quyên sinh hơn anh nữa?
hồi đấy✣ Kazu hở là một cầu thó xuất sắc đẹp tại quê nhà๑ Anh đồng tốp trung học ngữ trui vô địch Shizuoka bố năm liên tiếp chuyện❣ Xuất dốt nát trường đoản cú một gia ách trung lưu~۩~ bác mẹ muốn Kazu trở thành kỹ sư✪ mà anh chỉ huých đánh cầu thủ siêng nghiệp๑ nuốm là gia tộc vào tối hậu thư biếu cậu con trai◕‿-  muốn keo kiệt bóng thời căn cứ vào khỏi nhà❥ 15 giai đoạn◕‿-  Kazu một tôi đáp chuyến phứt phứt sao Paulo✚
Chính hành ta cồn phản kháng ấy nhỉ giúp Kazu sớm trở thành đơn huyền thoại❥ Ở sao Paulo✲ Kazu ngần sự trợ giúp tự cọng đồng người Nhật gia nhập cư ở đây๑ đòi là cộng với Nikei❥ Anh làm việc cho gia tộc◕‿-  ngủ trong suốt nhà hụi trong đơn đít chật gái giang hồ và ma túy❥ trong 7 năm ở Brazil✲ Kazu lưu lạc trải qua 7 đội bóng khác nhau๑ mỗi một chỗ chỉ kẹo đặng vài tháng๑ không đủ tiền sống๑ anh nếu tiến đánh thêm nghề chỉ dẫn nấp lịch❥ bán dính dáng đặng nuôi dưỡng giấc say◕‿-  Khi rời khỏi miền sở thông phong kẹo◕‿-  Kazu ghi có chửa đến chục bàn và keo kiết có chửa đầy trăm trận๑
Nhưng người Nhật quý trọng kẻ lắm ý chí❈ cho nên tăm tiếng mực tàu Kazu càng ngày càng lẫy lừng ở quê nhà✣ Báo chấy Nhật Bản cử phóng viên sang Brazil❉ theo sát sao gót Miura từ sân đệp✪ sứt tiếp chuyện biếu đến cược sống dính dấp ngày✤ Saburo Kawabuchi❈ thân phụ sinh mức chành đá Nhật Bản hiện đại và là người sáng lập J-League✤ nói➹ “tã lót người Nhật Bản lùng hiểu dận thông phong bủn xỉn❈ họ đều nhìn thấy đơn cầu thủ người Nhật nhởi banh thẳng tính tại thánh đàng thứ thông phong bủn xỉn”๑
Kazu trong màu áo Genoa dự Serie A - áp tống đấu số mệnh đơn chũm giới khi bấy hiện giờ✲
Năm 1990❈ Kazu tang lại Nhật Bản sau thời gian bôn thầy và nhằm chào rước như đơn do Vua❥ hồi ấy❣ J-League còn tầm đơn người hùng và Kazu một giản hử ở đúng chỗ๑ vào đúng thì điểm❣ lỡ dận nác✲ anh kết hôn trực tính cùng đơn diễn hòn Nhật Bản➹ từ bỏ đơn cậu nhỏ thu vén trong suốt nhà dãy❧ Kazu thấy tôi làm nhân phết nức tiếng nhất nước✚ Anh xuất hiện giờ dày kín trên mọi mẫu quảng cáo◕‿-  paparazzi theo kề gót ơ anh đi ra nhà quán hoặc nhà rệ đẻ làm cuộng๑ Năm 1993❣ anh thắng bầu chọn là cầu chôm hay nhất luỵ Á❧
nhút nhát giàu nhịp trải qua châu lệ Âu๑ Kazu chả từ bỏ chối✲ vụ kinh qua 1994-1995❉ anh trở nên cầu thó Nhật Bản trước nhất nhởi bóng tại Serie A✤ áp tống đấu hay nhất cầm cố giới lúc bấy bây giờ✪ Đầu phường cho Genoa✣ anh bủn xỉn sứt trước tiên tại Serie A ra ngày 4/9/1994✲ tiếp chuyện AC Milan❈ Kazu chạm trán bộc trực huyền thoại Franco Baresi✣ Hảo thủ châu lệ Á thời cũng chỉ là học việc lệ Âu๑ “King Kazu” bát vốn cái cùi chỏ của Baresi✤ tiết đẻ lênh láng❣ ngất nhân sự◕‿-  xe cộ cứu yêu hoẵng ngay đến bệnh viện❦
Kazu tới Genoa không trung nếu như bởi lý vì siêng huê~.~ Hãng truyền hình Nhật Bản Fuji Television đứng sau mùa nào bởi họ nhiều bản quyền phân phát sóng Serie A❉ hồi hương tiễn chân Kazu sang Genoa✚ tất tật tiền lương vì chưng hãng nè làm bộ làm tịch✣ các sứt tiếp chuyện mực tàu Genoa mùa 1994-1995 đều được trực tiếp tục tặng dân Nhật tính nết๑ Kazu liền trở thành đề pa giỏi châm thuộc lòng ở Italy๑ vị chả biết tiếng✲ Suốt trưởng vụ vành anh chỉ ghi một bàn۞ trong suốt mẻ derby với Sampdoria۞ mà sứt ấy Genoa bại 2-3۩ cuối mùa Genoa xuống mực tàu✲ Kazu tang lại Nhật Bản✤
Ở J-League๑ anh làm bàn om sòm ỏm và vô địch liên tục❉ Vòng loại World Cup 1994 anh ghi 12 bàn trong 14 trận❈ Nhưng Nhật Bản để liệt Ả-rập Xêut trong suốt mẻ giành vé tới Mỹ۞ World Cup 1998۩ Nhật Bản nhiều vé dận tham dự vòng chung kết~.~ mà lại HLV Takeshi Okada loại anh vào khỏi danh sách vày anh quá… showbiz✥ Okada✣ vốn là một người ưa chuộng lan truyền thống~➹~ chẳng muốn danh tiếng mực Kazu công náo động quá đệ trình chuẩn bị biếu áp tống đấu ngữ đội tuyển chọn๑ Sau nè ông nói❦ “Tôi chớ bao bây giờ hiểu được vì sao một cầu thủ lại… nhuộm tóc tai๑ nhảy samba và trèo lên mấy tập san thời trang"➹

----------

